# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  Animal, Historical & other Uranai (fortune-telling)

## Maciamo

What animal are you ? Just enter your birthday and the doubutsu uranai will tell you what is your animal and personality linked to it.

Even more funny is the nihon rekishi uranai, which tells you which Japanese historical character (male or female) you are, from your birthday. You'll need to read Japanese to understand the explanations.

To find out, select your sex : male j or female  ; then input your birthdate in this order : year N, month , day . 

Male characters listed :

q Sh&ocirc;toku Taishi (574-622) 

ƍN Tokugawa Ieyasu (1543-1616) 

C K&ucirc;kai (774-835) 

э Sarutobi Sasuke 

Α  &Ocirc;ishi Kuranosuke 

DcM Oda Nobunaga (1534-1582) 

{n Sakamoto Ry&ocirc;ma (1836-1867) 

ΐ܉Eq Ishikawa Goemon (1596-1632) 

 Hikaru Genji 

m Matsuo Bash&ocirc; (1644-1694) 

LbGg Toyotomi Hideyoshi (1536-1598) 

{{ Miyamoto Musashi (1584-1645) 


Female characters :

k𐳎q H&ocirc;j&ocirc; Masako (1157-1225) 

 Murasaki Shikibu 

zc Nukata no &Ocirc;kimi (vers 630-690) 

ږ Himiko 

t Kasuga no Tsubone (1579-1643) 

o_̈ Izumo no Okuni (?-1640) 

쏬 Ono no Komachi (IXe si&egrave;cle) 

g쑾v Yoshino Day&ucirc; 

xq Hino Tomiko (1440-1496) 

S Yaoya Oshichi 

P Kaguya-hime 

 Abutsuni (?-1283) 


Here are a few more :

The Anime Uranai tells you which anime character you are.

The Sushi Uranai (!) indicates what type of sushi you are.  :Blush:

----------

